# What was your absolute makeup blunder?



## KittyKitten (Sep 6, 2011)

LOL, so I when I was in middle school, I shaved my eyebrows and drew them in with black eyeliner.

I used to wear silver eyeliner.

I used to outline my lips with black eyeliner


----------



## crayola box (Sep 6, 2011)

In high school I went with a way too dark blush and bronzer, people kept asking if I felt ok b/c I looked flushed.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 6, 2011)

Raccoon eyes.

People still do it.

It's wrong. And I learned really fast.

And drawing hearts and stars on my face with liquid liner.
I might do it for a costume, but not for a daily thing. I used to, though.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Sep 7, 2011)

Bright blue eyeshadow back in high school. It was atrocious, but everybody else was doing it.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 7, 2011)

Hot pink eyeshadow, thick black eyeliner, lime green eyeshadow, white eyeliner.. all the stuff that was cool when it was cool to be a "scene kid." So glad 9th grade is long in my past haha.


----------



## Mishty (Sep 7, 2011)

I over powdered for months when I first started wearing makeup, I was so pale the foundation I slathered on to cover break outs was pinkish, so I used paler than effin' pale pressed powder to "blend" from my neck to my hair line. I looked like a chubby virginal goth. 

I went through the red and crimson lip stage to, the colors are fine if stained, or worn out at night, maybe if it's a good brand of lipstick, but I wore Wet n Wild Cherry Bomb in college, everyday, was hella bright.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 7, 2011)

Haha anything Wet n Wild deserves to be in this thread.


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 7, 2011)

I was a little heavy with the black eyeliner. It drove my mom up the wall!
Not makeup but my friend Eric and I used to put small stickers on our faces when we were out having fun. The stickers were placed over big zits lol.. I never had more than 2 or 3 but that's pretty dumb looking back on it


----------



## Cors (Sep 8, 2011)

I shaved my brows too! I wasn't super aware of how to adapt looks and tutorials to my Asian features, particularly my eyes and oh, I didn't realise there are plenty of colours and combinations I simply cannot pull off without looking like I stepped out of the circus or got a black eye!


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Sep 8, 2011)

Brown lipstick. It looks like I slathered poop on my lips....epic fail.

Everything glitter that I thought looked amazing, back when glitter was all the rage. Especially my glitter eye shadows.

I was also very heavy with the eye liner in HS....I was into the whole rocker scene, and black eye liner was my staple. I would always draw the little tail on my top eyeliner but WAY far out....it looked ridic! 

I also wish someone would have told me to pluck my eye brows back then....not shave em off lol...but pluck. I have blonde hair so I thought plucking was pointless. Not true. Turns out you can STILL have bushy unkept eyebrows even if they are blonde....


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 8, 2011)

One makeup blunder I see people STILL doing is the white eyeshadow.

Ugh. It's so gross.

I mean... if you place it in the inside corner of your eye or over white eyeliner on your waterline so as to brighten your eyes, I get that. But all across the lid? That's just stupid.

Oh... and nude lipstick. When it's just flat nude lipstick, it creates the jizzlip look.

Any ANY colour that's too light/pastel for someone's lips will give the jizzlip look. 
Don't do it, people!


----------



## KittyKitten (Sep 8, 2011)

Back in the day, my silly butt wore a concealer that was three shades lighter than my skin color. So I looked like a reverse panda.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 9, 2011)

Fallenangel2904 said:


> Brown lipstick. It looks like I slathered poop on my lips....epic fail.
> 
> Everything glitter that I thought looked amazing, back when glitter was all the rage. Especially my glitter eye shadows.
> 
> ...



I still love glitter... I even wear glittery eyeshadow! I bought a gorg Tarina Tarantino eye palette from Sephora thats glittery that I wear like everyday haha.


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Sep 9, 2011)

thatgirl08 said:


> I still love glitter... I even wear glittery eyeshadow! I bought a gorg Tarina Tarantino eye palette from Sephora thats glittery that I wear like everyday haha.



I still like glitter too. I just dont think I had any idea how to wear it back then, I would slather it on all the way up to my eye brow lol. When it's done right and blended I think glitter can look really cute but I def was not doing it right back then lol


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 9, 2011)

Fallenangel2904 said:


> I still like glitter too. I just dont think I had any idea how to wear it back then, I would slather it on all the way up to my eye brow lol. When it's done right and blended I think glitter can look really cute but I def was not doing it right back then lol



Haha yeah, I know what you mean.


----------



## Melian (Sep 9, 2011)

Blue lipstick. It's cool in theory, but not in practice...took me way too long to figure that one out :doh:

Although, I hardly ever wear makeup, so every time I try it's a potential disaster.


----------



## GlassDaemon (Sep 9, 2011)

Red eye liner, I don't even know where I found the shit, but I looked possessed or really sick, maybe pink eye lookingish. It was bad....


----------



## BCBeccabae (Sep 9, 2011)

I just did a lot of experimenting and most of the time the colors clashed and I didn't blend well.
Actually, I remember my step sister making fun of me and saying I looked like Mimi from the Drew Carrey show, and being highly offended, even though looking back..there's definitely a resemblance. haha 

View attachment 13.jpg


----------



## violetviolets (Sep 9, 2011)

I used to paint my eyebrows in black, I laugh now but to be honest I kind of rocked it pretty well!


----------



## TexasTrouble (Sep 9, 2011)

You can add me to the list of glitter-aholics. I somehow reasoned that, if a little "shimmer" was a good thing, then, by all means, be sure and do a glittery, shimmery eye. And lip. Better highlight those cheekbones, too with something sparkly. I'm sure astronauts could see me in space.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 10, 2011)

Idiot-proof faux tan lotion is NOT idiot-proof. LOL The lines. THE LINES!!!!


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Sep 10, 2011)

thatgirl08 said:


> Hot pink eyeshadow, thick black eyeliner, lime green eyeshadow, white eyeliner.. all the stuff that was cool when it was cool to be a "scene kid." So glad 9th grade is long in my past haha.



Oohhh the white eyeliner! I thought it was the coolest thing in middle school. I now regret that decision! haha


----------



## HayleeRose (Sep 10, 2011)

Sadly, I went with this look for most of 7th grade.. 
The thick eyeliner and red raccoon eye, except
my red eyeshadow went down my cheeks more... 
Horrible time for me fashion wise. My tween goth stage. 

View attachment normal_08.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 10, 2011)

In fifth grade I thought I was awesomely advanced because I got to wear my mom's makeup to school (lolol). Unfortunately, mom's idea of makeup was clumpy blue mascara and orange lipstick and blush. Awful!


----------



## Mishty (Sep 10, 2011)

Oh god, and my first attempts at the "cat eye" were terrifying, cheap liquid noir in this pin stripe...across my entire eye,was mildly strange and of course the bindis I wore during that period, thank you Gwen.


----------



## Cors (Sep 10, 2011)

Oh yes, coloured mascara and oh, outrageously thick, feathery and glittery false eyelashes for everyday wear. My natural eyelashes clumped and fell out for a while. Painful.


----------



## idontspeakespn (Sep 10, 2011)

Well, not exactly makeup but still cosmetic.

My freshman year of college I decided I wanted big dark blue chunks in my hair (still in the punk stage) and so I thought if I bleached sections of my hair, and then dyed it blue, it would be alright...only I dyed it blue _immediately_ after bleaching because I didn't know any better. 

So what I ended up with were streaks and chunks of light blue, blond, copper, sea green and light brown running through. I looked like some fantasy character from 20,000 leagues under the sea. Only everyone thought it was on purpose because it was uniformally hideous. So I told everyone it was on purpose, and people were impressed on how 'artistic' it was. 

Took me a year to grown it out. Never again.


----------



## Zowie (Sep 10, 2011)

Went through a tween-goth stage, with lots of red-ish eyeshadow, black liner everywhere, dark brown/red/purple lips. I even tried powdering my face so I could be 'deathly pale' once. Thank god I didn't leave the house (My skin color is medium brown, just think about that for a second).

And then, cheap false lashes. No only did they look silly, but they kept rubbing up on my glasses, making it impossible to blink.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 10, 2011)

idontspeakespn said:


> Well, not exactly makeup but still cosmetic.
> 
> My freshman year of college I decided I wanted big dark blue chunks in my hair (still in the punk stage) and so I thought if I bleached sections of my hair, and then dyed it blue, it would be alright...only I dyed it blue _immediately_ after bleaching because I didn't know any better.
> 
> ...



My best friends and I did something similar in ninth grade. One friend dyed his entire head blue and me & my other friend dyed a three inch chunk on one side of our head the same blue.. it was hideous, but we thought it was cute at the time.


----------



## Jess87 (Sep 11, 2011)

I was really into orange eyeshadow for a while. It was full on safety cone orange. Even better it was during the time when I thought black lipstick would be a great idea. It so wasn't. Plus, I didn't actually have black lipstick, so I just applied whatever color I had and used black eyeshadow to fix the coloring. It wasn't pretty or tasty. 

I definitely went through the excessive eyeliner phase. It wasted way longer than I'd like to admit. 

I thought blue eyeliner was a good idea for a while too. It was like, my eyes are blue, this is blue, totally going to work. It so didn't.

Glow in the dark lipstick, it has this whole toxic semen appearance to it.


----------



## Mishty (Sep 11, 2011)

Jess87 said:


> It so wasn't. Plus, I didn't actually have black lipstick, so I just applied whatever color I had and used black eyeshadow to fix the coloring. It wasn't pretty or tasty.
> 
> 
> I thought blue eyeliner was a good idea for a while too. It was like, my eyes are blue, this is blue, totally going to work. It so didn't.



I used black eyeliner, plus super thick, super shiny lipgloss. So I had this...horrid glossy black as night lips that smeared all over every g'damn thing. 

Blue eye liner, pale blue,navy blue,sparkle blue,normal blue.....I had it all. blue eyes are washed out and turn gray when blue is right beside it to, so we were killin' the color. :doh:


----------



## cherylharrell (Sep 11, 2011)

We did the heavy blue eye shadow thing back then too. Still do sometimes but not as heavy.


----------



## seavixen (Sep 18, 2011)

I used to do the whole elabourate gothic eyeliner thing with little curlicues and such. I also used to wear very, very, very dark lipstick. I had this amazing stuff that was more of a glaze, and it was a deep blackberry colour - it was gorgeous, but it made my mouth look awkwardly shaped.

The worst thing about that is that I would still totally do the goth look if I could pull it off, but I just can't anymore. Something about my face neutralizes all gothy/vampy/whatever attempts. It makes me sad.

Also, every time I put lipstick on, I suffer from the temptation to do something geisha-y with it, which would look extraordinarily awful on me.


----------



## Tracyarts (Sep 19, 2011)

It was 1983. The trend amongst the 8th grade girls at my school was to wear pink frosted eyeshadow, electric blue mascara, and line the inner rim of the entire eye with black eyeliner. It made our eyes look squinty and puffy all at the same time. I wore it until one of the neighbor kids who didn't go to the same school asked me what was wrong with my eyes. LOL! 

Tracy


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 19, 2011)

Not technically makeup, but I have a similar story: bangs hairsprayed from here to next week were in style when I was in high school in 9th grade. One day I was walking outside between classes, and the wind was blowing fiercely. My skirt was blowing all over the place, and my hair stood stock still. At that moment I decided never to use hairspray again... lol!


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 19, 2011)

Speaking of hair--there was a product on the market in the 80's called Stiff Stuff and it made your hair exactly what it was and left it like hay--oh the hair I lost! I had serious mall hair, at times, a foot off the top of my head. Here's a pic and check out those glasses too! LMAO


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 19, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> Raccoon eyes.
> 
> People still do it.
> 
> ...



THIS. 

I also used to do crazy make up.. like, Lady-GaGa-Meets-Marilyn-Manson Looking shit. Took me till I was like, 18 to be like "Oh hey that's like, picture-only make up. Derpa Derp!"


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Sep 19, 2011)

Neon eye shadow: hot pink, chartreuse, it all looked pretty silly on this mall rat circa 1984.

There was a long period in the 90's I skipped wearing blush. I think I was going for a wannabe-chic urban goth look? I'd wear heavy liquid eye liner on my top lid and red lipstick. When I finally started wearing blush, it was surprising how alive and healthy I finally looked.

Also, the many years I didn't curl my eye lashes. Eyelash curlers scared me (silly). My lashes are sparse and stick straight out. Curling them finally made a huge difference in opening up my eyes.


----------



## kayrae (Sep 20, 2011)

I love it!



CastingPearls said:


> Speaking of hair--there was a product on the market in the 80's called Stiff Stuff and it made your hair exactly what it was and left it like hay--oh the hair I lost! I had serious mall hair, at times, a foot off the top of my head. Here's a pic and check out those glasses too! LMAO


----------



## AmazingAmy (Sep 20, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Speaking of hair--there was a product on the market in the 80's called Stiff Stuff and it made your hair exactly what it was and left it like hay--oh the hair I lost! I had serious mall hair, at times, a foot off the top of my head. Here's a pic and check out those glasses too! LMAO



Elaine, I'm so sorry, but I immediately thought of Rose West!


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 20, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> Elaine, I'm so sorry, but I immediately thought of Rose West!


Ha ha ha Oh God that's awful!


----------



## *Goofy*Girl* (Sep 21, 2011)

My biggest blunders were made in the mid-to-late eighties mostly in junior high.

* Big, high mall hair. Seriously, my bangs looked like one big, giant flower that didn't move.

* Mood lipstick. Why did I think this was cool? It never matched anything!

* Pizazz hair streakers. Remember those? They were like mascara wands that had temporary hair color in them. So I'd put blue, purple, red, and/or green streaks in my hair depending on what I felt like that day.

* Remember the multi-sock trend? Wearing like, 3 pairs of different-colored pastel socks at a time & layering them so people would KNOW you were wearing three pairs of socks. WTF?

Oh well. In 20 years I'll probably look back and be horrified at the stuff I'm doing now, lol.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Sep 21, 2011)

My worst was that I really didn't wear it until I was way into my 20's. Now I put it on if I am going to be at the house all day by myself. When I first started wearing it, my biggest influence was a drag queen, so my biggest blunder was the amount. My initial foray into makeup was a bit on the heavy handed side and more suited for an onstage performance. Once had a boss walk up to me and ask..... "Exactly how long did that take you?" I still have those tendencies specially the eyes, but I wear glasses and my excuse is that they cover it up anyway.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Sep 21, 2011)

Oh and just to confirm..... 


Elaine FTW --- between the glasses and the hair... you would have had what we called in High School ---- McKinney Hair -- McKinney was considered the country, and out there they all thought the higher the hair the closer to god. You would have been real close!


----------



## TexasTrouble (Sep 23, 2011)

EvilPrincess said:


> \I still have those tendencies specially the eyes, but I wear glasses and my excuse is that they cover it up anyway.



When I first started wearing making, I was told since I wear glasses, I could go heavier on the eye makeup than someone without glasses. I think I sometimes went a little overboard. Can we say sweet transvestite from transexual Transylvania?


----------



## EvilPrincess (Sep 23, 2011)

TexasTrouble said:


> When I first started wearing making, I was told since I wear glasses, I could go heavier on the eye makeup than someone without glasses. I think I sometimes went a little overboard. Can we say sweet transvestite from transexual Transylvania?



As I look in the mirror right now, after a long day in the office a meeting afterwards and now just settling down.....I think I could do the closing number with out a makeup touch up!


----------



## KittyKitten (Oct 10, 2011)

Enjoying this thread! I know that the professional makeup artists tell us that white eyeliner will make the eyes bigger but that never worked for me. My eyes look off with that technique. Also, the outer V eyeshadow technique never really worked for me either. Since I have wide-set eyes and a low bridge I always place the darker eye shadow in the inner corner of my eyes and move outward.


----------



## AngelaDevil (Oct 12, 2011)

I've been a total makeup whore ever since I was a kid. 
When I was 7 I bought my first lipstick.
Color?
Ice blue.
Blue. Lips. Maybe I was feeling particularly inspired by Leonardo DiCaprio's performance in Titanic? o_o

I've always liked doing heavy eye makeup, but now that I'm older I've gotten a bit better at it. When I was in 9th grade though, I owned an eyeliner crayon. Not an eyeliner pencil - a crayon. Like the big, chunky crayons that toddlers use. I think the lines it drew must have been at least half an inch XD

I guess 9th grade was my rock bottom in terms of makeup mistakes lol. I remember a lot of terrible things I used to do. Plum colored lip gloss...covering my face with white loose powder so I looked like Casper the Friendly Ghost...


----------



## Jeeshcristina (Oct 20, 2011)

HayleeRose said:


> Sadly, I went with this look for most of 7th grade..
> The thick eyeliner and red raccoon eye, except
> my red eyeshadow went down my cheeks more...
> Horrible time for me fashion wise. My tween goth stage.




I am ashamed to say, I too had that MCR emo/goth thing going on. I look back and cringe. Lol


----------



## lovelocs (Oct 21, 2011)

For the record, I still line my lips with black eyeliner. Then I fill in with a good deep red, and apply a gloss over. Most people think it's a faux pas, but I save it for those times when I want to project a "sexy and don't give a fuck" vibe. You know... I'llsuckacherrythroughastrawandnotblink... Those times. As for the rest of the face, it's hopeless. I always want a smoky eye, and I'll end up looking like I'm either a zombie, or I lost a fight. And because my eyes are very prominent, conventional makeup tutorials (using light eyeshadow on the lid) make my face look fish-eyed. One day, I may actually take one of those cheesy modeling classes just to get more practice.


----------

